
Thanks Joel and Jeff for NerdAnswer, GeekAnswer, FirstBestAnswer etc Etc. - hoodoof
StackOverflow, for all its many faults, is an invaluable game changer.<p>However I would like to turn Joel and Jeff around and kick them swiftly in the pants for deciding that it was important to make the entire damn StackOverflow database available under some sort of sense that it was important to be &quot;open&quot;.<p>Now the Internet is flooded with StackOverflow clones clogging up the search engines with duplicates of StackOverflow.<p>So now instead of being to use Google and StackOverflow in concert to hone down to the right answer, I have to fight my way through NerdAnswer.com, GeekAnswer.com, FirstBestAnswer.com etc etc all clones of StackOverflow and adding precisely nothing except noise.<p>So Joel and Jeff thanks for the most valuable resource ever in software development.<p>Equally the most flawed. Please bend over and prepare for the boot.
======
hoodoof
Also helpsforcoder.com askstop.net

If you know any others please add them to the list of "damn useless clones of
StackOverflow that we must remember to thank Joel and Jeff for creating."

And what about you Google, why do you index this shit? I would have thought
that it would be easy to work if a site is a clone of StackOverflow and
exclude it from the index. Crap like this is what is decaying the value of
Google.

